# Audio Visualisierung



## tron05 (19. Dezember 2008)

Hi und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Programm, mit dem ich eine Audiospur Visualisieren kann. Allerdings nicht einfach so wie WinAmp oder WMP sondern in dem ich für unterschiedliche Tonspuren/höhen bzw. Dezibell einheiten unterschiedliche, selbsterstellte formen angeben kann und diese dann verwendet werden.

gibt es sowas? ich hatte mal sowas ähnliches gefunden, aber zu schnell wieder weggeklickt, so dass ich mir leider die Website nich gemerkt habe...

greez


----------



## sight011 (20. Dezember 2008)

Such mal nach einem Vj Programm!


----------

